# Dice adapter problems on MKV GTI



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone here by chance installed a DICE ipod adapter in a 2006 MKV GTI with the indash 6-disc changer? I've been trying to get one installed for a few weeks now. DICE has even swapped my cable and control unit with no luck. And yes its properly grounded.
Basicly when first installing the adapter I usually get NO EXTERNAL CD errors. After unhooking it and hooking it back up I eventually get a connection but its flakey. I only getting partial control. In CD1 mode I can't switch tracks via the controls on the stereo but I can fast forward and rewind by holding the track up/down button down. None of the other selections function and I can't switch between the ipod and analog inputs. Is it possible I have a different version of the factory radio (firmware or otherwise) as these seem to fit that scenerio.
Anyone else installed this adapter in a MKV car? I think the Jettas, GTIs, and possibly even Passats use this stereo.


----------



## juicemoney (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Dice adapter problems on MKV GTI (AirmanPika)*

I have the exact same problems...








I have a 6 CD In-dash unit as well.
I ordered mine from Enfig and they are sending me a new one. I hope that fixes it.


_Modified by Arju at 1:13 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea I got one through enfig too. I just decided to work through DICE for troubleshooting. Hopefully I'll get my radio flashed for the clipping issue soon so I'll find out if a firmware update helps.


----------

